# Is 16+K high for a shutter count?



## malkav41 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey there everybody,

I recently bought a used Nikon D70s from KEH, and after loading a photo on to Flickr to see the EXIF info found that it has just over 16K shutter actuations under it's belt. 
I knew it would probably be up there, but is this considered to be too high a count for this model camera? 

I am really hoping it's not, as its taken me 6 years to get this one. :blushing: And I really don't want to have to replace it super soon. 

Thanks.
Ed


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 1, 2011)

the cam is almost broken in, enjoy it


----------



## Garbz (Jun 1, 2011)

:lmao: My camera is pushing 60k and is roughly as old as the D70, but I don't use it too much. 

You'll be fine. The D70 is rated for 50k and it won't necessarily fail then either.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 1, 2011)

lol My D70 has 25,000 on it and my D700 has 67,000 on it. Most of these shutters are rated around 100-150,000 clicks. Think of it like cars, is 16,000 miles on a car really that much? no.


----------



## Ross Images (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe that you only start to know a camera after 10k untill.then your shots are largely useless... that's just my opinion


----------



## Werra (Jun 7, 2011)

16K shouldn't give any problem. Probably got at least another 50K in it.


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2011)

Or it could fail at 22,346 actuations.

nikon d70s | Camera Shutter Life Database


----------



## Garbz (Jun 8, 2011)

Ross Images said:


> I believe that you only start to know a camera after 10k untill.then your shots are largely useless... that's just my opinion


 
Your first camera with a new manufacturer maybe.

If you can't pick up the next model from the same manufacturer and figure it out in under 100 shots you really shouldn't be using cameras


----------



## Ross Images (Jun 8, 2011)

Point taken. Agreed


----------

